# 0.A.D. + Gentoo [gelöst]

## Beelzebub_

Hi,

ich wollte mir 0.A.D. mal anschauen, ein Strategiespiel. http://play0ad.com/

Wenn ich nun mit eix oder emerge --search nach 0ad oder 0.A.D. suche findet es Portage nicht.

Ich dachte eigentlich müsste Gentoo es in den Paketquellen haben.. ansonsten müsste ich es manuell installieren über den sourcecode, was mir nicht so lieb ist. Habt ihr eine Idee, was los ist? - wie siehts bei euch aus?

LG Beelzebub

----------

## firefly

hättest du weiter auf der seite geschaut wäre dir dieser site aufgefallen:

http://play0ad.com/download/linux/#Gentoo

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke, das du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast. Ich hatte dem Bugreport erst keine Bedeutung beigemessen da er 2009-07-21 veröffentlicht wurde - ist aber anscheinend immer noch aktuell.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Das Overlay sollte helfen, welche 0.A.D unter Gentoo installieren wollen.  :Wink: 

Hasufell: https://github.com/hasufell/hasufell-overlay

LG Beelzebub

----------

